# American Bass Flag 12 subwoofers Info



## tdwpgtp (Jun 17, 2014)

I just acquired a set of American Bass Flag Series 12's from a family friend and was wondering if anyone had any information on them. I'm pretty sure they are late 90's-early 2000's because that's when the amp that came with them dates to. Any info is welcome and appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## tdwpgtp (Jun 17, 2014)

anybody??


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Do they have the thick flat dust cap? If so, I believe they were similar to the old Savard Hi-Q subs, meant to work in small sealed boxes.


----------



## tdwpgtp (Jun 17, 2014)

They do.. Any idea on recommended continuous power?


----------

